# Water fill issue



## Terry and shirley (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone... Terry here.  I have a 2012 Fleetwood bounder classic... I cannot find any valve that says... "Fill water tank" there is a kinda big gatevalve on the right side on behind the panel with a hole for your hand for access.. Any ideas ? Heading to Kentucky tomorrow


----------

